# In Search Of......Almond ungrounded outlets



## Mrmanly (May 23, 2010)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone would know where I can get my hands on a few dozen of ungrounded 15 amp duplex outlets almond or light almond.

Do they even make such a beast? I have checked at several wholesale houses and no luck. They can't even order them.

Customer has their heart set on almond.


Thanks in advance for any thoughts!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks like you're gonna have to go the GFCI route or use 3 prong receptacles protected by a GFCI.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*here*

http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/ProductDetails.aspx?SKU=3201571


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I'll never understand people that absolutely insist on some certain color device.... when their electrical system is so old there's not even an EGC in it. Talk about turd polishing.

I think Peter D is right, get an almond GFCI and throw regular grounding-type almond receptacles in all the downstream outlets.



Cletis said:


> http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/ProductDetails.aspx?SKU=3201571


That's ivory.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Now that most of the small brands that used to make 2-prong duplex receptacles have been bought up and squashed, it really looks like Leviton is the only game in town for NEMA 1-15 duplex receptacles. They only offer Brown, Ivory, and White. Looks like you're out of luck, and you'll have to take PeterD's suggestion.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mrmanly said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone would know where I can get my hands on a few dozen of ungrounded 15 amp duplex outlets almond or light almond.
> 
> ...





*Article 406.4(D)
(D) Replacements.​*​​​​Replacement of receptacles shall comply
with 406.4(D)(1) through (D)(6), as applicable.​
*(1) Grounding-Type Receptacles.​*​​​​Where a grounding
means exists in the receptacle enclosure or an equipment
grounding conductor is installed in accordance with
250.130(C), grounding-type receptacles shall be used
and shall be connected to the equipment grounding conductor
in accordance with 406.4(C) or 250.130(C).​
*(2) Non–Grounding-Type Receptacles.​*​​​​Where attachment
to an equipment grounding conductor does not exist in the
receptacle enclosure, the installation shall comply with
(D)(2)(a), (D)(2)(b), or (D)(2)(c).
(a) A non–grounding-type receptacle(s) shall be permitted
to be replaced with another non–grounding-type receptacle(
s).
(b) A non–grounding-type receptacle(s) shall be permitted
to be replaced with a ground-fault circuit interruptertype
of receptacle(s). These receptacles shall be marked
“No Equipment Ground.” An equipment grounding conductor
shall not be connected from the ground-fault circuitinterrupter-
type receptacle to any outlet supplied from the
ground-fault circuit-interrupter receptacle.
(c) A non–grounding-type receptacle(s) shall be permitted
to be replaced with a grounding-type receptacle(s)
where supplied through a ground-fault circuit interrupter.
Grounding-type receptacles supplied through the groundfault
circuit interrupter shall be marked “GFCI Protected”
and “No Equipment Ground.” An equipment grounding
conductor shall not be connected between the groundingtype
receptacles.​
*(3) Ground-Fault Circuit-Interrupters.​*​​​​Ground-fault
circuit-interrupter protected receptacles shall be provided
where replacements are made at receptacle outlets that are​
required to be so protected elsewhere in this _Code_.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Mrmanly said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone would know where I can get my hands on a few dozen of ungrounded 15 amp duplex outlets almond or light almond.
> 
> ...


 

Do yourself a favor and avoid customers like this. They want to save money by not replacing the receptacles and wiring. How much time have you wasted trying to find these? and for what?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Do yourself a favor and avoid customers like this. They want to save money by not replacing the receptacles and wiring. How much time have you wasted trying to find these? and for what?


 Well said mcclary.

Just a big waste of time..


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Now that most of the small brands that used to make 2-prong duplex receptacles have been bought up and squashed, it really looks like Leviton is the only game in town for NEMA 1-15 duplex receptacles. They only offer Brown, Ivory, and White. Looks like you're out of luck, and you'll have to take PeterD's suggestion.



I just bought a box of cooper white 2 prong receptacles. I do not know what colors are available though.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> I just bought a box of cooper white 2 prong receptacles. I do not know what colors are available though.


No kidding? 

I just checked their catalog, and it's Brown, Ivory, and White for them too. 

Cooper's one that never crossed my mind. They're a hardware store brand. I was thinking about Eagle and Bryant, but no NEMA 1-15's made under either of those names that I can find anymore. I know Eagle was a Cooper brand, so I guess that the old Eagle 2-prongers are now made under the Cooper name. The plaster ears on those Cooper 2-prongs are typical Eagle.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I still have a few brand new Cooper/Eagle 2-prongs I bought 4 or so years ago for a job that never happened. They are really cheap and nasty and still are made of bakelite despite bakelite not being used for receptacles in over a decade now. The Leviton's are much better quality.


----------



## DCAC (Feb 11, 2011)

I understand the NEC's solution of giving GFCI protection to these non-grounded type recepticle, but how does this affect the AFCI requirerment? As we update any electrical in a home, we are saposed to be bringing it up to code.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Good luck finding Almond, Leviton discontinued that color


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> No kidding?
> 
> I just checked their catalog, and it's Brown, Ivory, and White for them too.
> 
> Cooper's one that never crossed my mind. They're a hardware store brand. I was thinking about Eagle and Bryant, but no NEMA 1-15's made under either of those names that I can find anymore. I know Eagle was a Cooper brand, so I guess that the old Eagle 2-prongers are now made under the Cooper name. The plaster ears on those Cooper 2-prongs are typical Eagle.


These are not anything like eagle. No plastic ears. They look like a regular receptacle minus the ground prong. Cooper is a huge company and sold in supply houses every where. I will post a pic tomorrow.


----------

